# Noise problem with my Steinberg UR22



## MetalHeartGR (Nov 3, 2014)

Can Anyone help??? I purchased a Steinberg UR22 this October and I get too much noise from it and I don't know why... It's not coming from my guitar or the cable. I use Seymour Duncan actives and I tried the guitar on other amps and it's dead silent. The noise is still there even when nothing is plugged in the interface. On my computer I get my sound from plugins like Guitar Rig and when I try to add some distortion it gets really messed up!


----------



## KingAenarion (Nov 3, 2014)

What SORT of noise is it? Is it hum, is it buzz, is it static or crackling?

Noise comes in many sorts and diagnosing the problem will need more info.


----------



## MetalHeartGR (Nov 4, 2014)

KingAenarion said:


> What SORT of noise is it? Is it hum, is it buzz, is it static or crackling?
> 
> Noise comes in many sorts and diagnosing the problem will need more info.



Thanks for replying man! It's a crackling noise..


----------



## Dusty Chalk (Nov 4, 2014)

That might be either of two things -- connection problem or the computer. Can you try it on another computer (don't need the full install of Cubase, just use Audacity or something to test it)? If not, try shutting absolutely everything down you can (especially browsers!) except Cubase...

Otherwise it might be a connection problem on the UR22. Is it new? If not, open it up and just make sure there's no dust or cat hair or anything. Do you have anything else you can plug into it? A mic or something?

Post a recording of the crackling...maybe someone else can figure out what it is...


----------



## MetalHeartGR (Nov 6, 2014)

Dusty Chalk said:


> That might be either of two things -- connection problem or the computer. Can you try it on another computer (don't need the full install of Cubase, just use Audacity or something to test it)? If not, try shutting absolutely everything down you can (especially browsers!) except Cubase...
> 
> Otherwise it might be a connection problem on the UR22. Is it new? If not, open it up and just make sure there's no dust or cat hair or anything. Do you have anything else you can plug into it? A mic or something?
> 
> Post a recording of the crackling...maybe someone else can figure out what it is...


It's new. I will post a recording. Also a pic of my preset.


----------



## Dusty Chalk (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm not hearing anything -- try playing that mp3 on anything else (iOS, Android, etc.).

Also, try taking everything off of that -- completely clean tone. Do you still get the problem?


----------



## MetalHeartGR (Nov 6, 2014)

Dusty Chalk said:


> I'm not hearing anything -- try playing that mp3 on anything else (iOS, Android, etc.).
> 
> Also, try taking everything off of that -- completely clean tone. Do you still get the problem?


With no fx I can hear noise when cranking up the volume. Is this normal? I've seen people on youtube using similar amounts of gain with plugins, not using a gate and still not having noise..


----------



## Dusty Chalk (Nov 6, 2014)

No, it's not normal, and I take that back, I do hear something, but it's really low level, sounds like a machine gun or something.

Sorry, no idea. Get in touch with Steinberg/Yamaha support.


----------



## pushpull7 (Nov 7, 2014)

You know, I just read about some noise issues with I believe this unit and I cannot find where I read it 

As mentioned, support, but also keep doing random searches about noise problems and that unit and maybe you can find it. It was on one of 4 forums I visit. I'll keep trying to find it.


----------



## Sketches (Nov 7, 2014)

Have you tried the same settings with a different guitar? That would at least help you narrow it down.


----------



## Sketches (Nov 7, 2014)

Ok so I just had a listen and I have a suggestion. Try increasing the buffer size a fair bit (and thus the latency) and see if it is still there. Obviously that is not a solution as the lag will probably make things unplayable but I think that could be the problem with a buffer refresh and the gain you are adding accentuating it as it will boost all of the signal.


----------



## MetalHeartGR (Nov 10, 2014)

Sketches said:


> Ok so I just had a listen and I have a suggestion. Try increasing the buffer size a fair bit (and thus the latency) and see if it is still there. Obviously that is not a solution as the lag will probably make things unplayable but I think that could be the problem with a buffer refresh and the gain you are adding accentuating it as it will boost all of the signal.


The noise is coming from the audio intererface or something further. It's not the guitar. I tried several audio settings and the problem persists...

@All Thanks for all your answers so far! I will get in touch with Steinberg's support to see what they have to tell me. And probably I will go to the store I purchased it from, test it and see if the problem comes from the audio interface.


----------



## CemSaydam (Nov 10, 2014)

Try to get rid off every device having a transformer around your interface and cables. Put them away. It can be a power adaptor or AC. And try powering your computer from another outlet, don't use the same line with refrigerators, washers, tube tv etc... (if it's not a laptop, if it is a laptop then the problem is somewhere else) 

Try to change buffer size as well as sample rate and bit depth. It may be a clock problem.


----------



## Sketches (Nov 11, 2014)

CemSaydam said:


> Try to get rid off every device having a transformer around your interface and cables. Put them away. It can be a power adaptor or AC. And try powering your computer from another outlet, don't use the same line with refrigerators, washers, tube tv etc... (if it's not a laptop, if it is a laptop then the problem is somewhere else)
> 
> Try to change buffer size as well as sample rate and bit depth. It may be a clock problem.



Yeah sounds like a clocking issue to me too but apparently he has tried all the settings. guess it still conceivably could be. It quite clearly must be there in the clean signal and is just being shown up with the gain so as he said, it's defo the interface.


----------

